# A sad day.



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The world of model railroading lost another member with the passing of Jim Stockham. He was a life-long railroading enthusiast and a live steamer. He built his own live steam engines in 3½" gauge and was actively working on locomotives in 4¾" and 7½" gauges. He had been suffering from Alzheimer's for the past seven years and had pretty much dropped out of sight. His favorite engines were the big steamers of the UP but he once said, 'There's not a steam engine that I don't like!" He was a longtime railfan in the Colorado area riding all of the railroads as well as visiting the many historic sites available. 
In addition to his live steam pursuits, he was an avid small scale model railroader. He started with N scale building multiple layouts, tearing them apart and then totally rebuilding them always looking for new configurations. When Z scale was introduced, he immediately began modeling in that scale as well! 
In the late 1980's, he saw a Bachmann Red Comet set at Costco on after Christmas closeout for $27.00 so he picked it up figuring he could give it to his first grandson. In 1999, he decided that his 2yr. old granddaughter would do just as well (he was tired of waiting) and he gave her the set for Christmas. She cajoled her father into setting up the set in their basement and that started the largescale "bug!" Jim had plans to build trains in his retirement and he started eight and left them in various stages of completion figuring he would get the "hard stuff" done now and leave the finishing details for when he "couldn't see as well anymore." Fate dealt a cruel blow with the onset of Alzheimers. As the years went by, the shop fell into disuse as he couldn't remember where anything was! He eventually quit going down there. He finally had to be placed in a special care home but he would go with us over to the Colorado Railroad Museum and Caboose Hobbies when we were in town. It always brought a smile to his face. 
He died in his sleep after an extended illness where he quit eating and taking liquids. He leaves behind a wife, three children and their spouses and three grandchildren. He was the reason I became interested in trains. He was my inspiration but most of all, he was my dad.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

A wonderfully well written tribute, Steve. Our condolences to you and the family.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences to you and your family on the passing of your Dad. So very sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

He sounds like a great guy. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, our condolences to you and the family.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences to you & the family as well.... 

A more fitting tribute I cannot imagine. 

chas


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

very sorry for your loss.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Steve, thank you for sharing your loss with us. You have my profound sympathy. I know how I felt when I lost my father. He was a really great guy.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve; 

Sorry for your loss. It is always a blow when one of our parents passes away. 

Sincerely, 
David Meashey


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nicely written Steve, and I too am sorry for your loss








As one having lost a parent, it is a tough time to go thru in your life. Been there and still there at times thinking about mom. As long as you remember the good times and think about the wonderful gift he gave you so long ago with the encouragement of loving trains. Your Dad may be physically not here now, but he will always remain with you in your heart and sometimes you may think he's there with you as you work on your trains. I know I've felt the presence of my brother from time to time and we lost him 8 years ago. A tough time indeed for you. But it does get better over time. Just remember all the good things and ask the Lord for guidance, he will help you though it. He helped me thru things 7 monthes ago with lossing Mom. 

Rocky


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

A very nice tribute. My condolences. 
Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your father. Inspirations are hard to find and you lost won the the greatest - a father.

Doc


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My deep regrets and sympathies Steve. My condolences as well. It's always very hard to lose one's father. May God give comfort to you and your family during this difficult time, and always.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Steve,
I am truly sorry for your loss. I know this experience will change you forever, just as my own life changed when I lost my Dad ten years ago. Remember all the good times you shared with your father and all the love he gave you throughout the years. He is not gone. He will live in your heart forever.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

My sympathy also, Steve. I can truly say, I know how you feel. The last thing me and my dad did together was to spend a day and the B and O museum in Baltimore. He too was a great supporter of trains and railroading, and bought me my first train. God bless you and your family at this time. 

Paul


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Steve, he sure seemed to be a nice guy.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

My sympathies to you and your family. Your post is a wonderful tribute to your dad.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Very well written.... So sorry and our condoleneces.. Noel & Jane


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about his passing. Enjoy the second photo of your friend at the controls of a Tich!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. Condolences from San Diego. 

Greg


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Very wonderful tribute to your father. Sorry for your lost.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Nicely done. I thought the name sounded familiar. It is no wonder you have taken this hobby so seriously. You have done him proud!! 
Keep it going in his memory. May be it best that he left in his sleep and not to linger in that unfortunate state of mind. My condolences as well.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, you've done your father proud. 

My condolences


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

My sympathies Steve, its tough to lose a Dad 

Dale


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Steve, please accept our condolences to you and your family. In time you will be able to look back on just the good times.

Jim & Becky


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Steve- Sincere condolences to you and yours. 

-Kevin.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve we are so sorry to hear about your Dad. Sounds like a Great Guy.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Steve, 

Sounds like he was a wonderful man and Father to you. 

Best wishes and condolences. 

Barry - BBT


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

Our condolences to you and your family. Always rough to loose a parent. Sorry for your loss.

Chuck & Gerry


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve
"He was my inspiration but most of all, he was my dad. " In your time of grief may that thought give your comfort...
Our condolences to you and your family.

Charles & Ryan


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

My sincere condolences to you and your family on your loss.... This month marks 22 years since I lost my Dad....


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. I really appreciated them! It's been a long torturous process but now we can begin to move on with our lives.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

Sorry for your loss, it's very hard to lose a family member.

Don


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, Steve. John will be missed.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve 
Sorry to here about your dad. That is a great tribute. 
It very hard when you lose someone like your dad. 

Rodney


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Our condolences as well, Steve. I'll make a point to run a lap in his honor at our open house this weekend. 

Later, 

K


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Steve, my condolences as well


----------

